# Photos disparues après sauvegarde



## Kari rika (8 Novembre 2019)

Bonjour,
Suite à l’acquisition d’un nouvel iPhone, j’ai sauvegardé les informations sur le cloud après l’achat d’un forfait 200G.
A la fin de la sauvegarde j’ai vérifié rapidement si les dernières photos étaient reprises , ce qui était le cas. 
il y’a 2 jours j’ai voulu consulter d’anciennes photos et je me suis aperçue que toutes les photos prises entre novembre 2018 ( date d’achat du précédent tel) et septembre 2019 n’avaient pas été enregistrées dans le cloud . J’ai contacté l’assistance Apple qui m’a fait vérifier plusieurs points pour finalement me dire qu’il ne pouvait rien faire  sans d’autres explications.
J’avoue que je suis  peu fautive , j’aurais du tout vérifier avant de supprimer les éléments mais pour moi il était logique que si les nouvelles photos étaient synchronisées les anciennes devaient l’être aussi! 
Quelqu’un connaîtrait il un moyen pour que je puisse récupère ces photos de l’ancien téléphone après suppression du compte svp ? 

merci


----------

